

The Hypocrisy of Curt Schilling - sc68cal
http://www.salon.com/2012/05/31/welfare_baby_curt_schilling_i_am_not_a_welfare_baby/singleton/

======
Goladus
Here's a more sympathetic perspective, including comments from former
employees:

[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/169444/38_Studios_Downfal...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/169444/38_Studios_Downfall_The_Gamasutra_Report.php)

[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/169444/38_Studios_Downfal...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/169444/38_Studios_Downfall_The_Gamasutra_Report.php#comment152477)

------
debacle
I feel bad for defending the guy after finding out that he's a corporatist
douchenozzle.

